# Spradle leg?



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

I hatched some guineas the other day and a 2 couldn't walk with one leg, i didnt know what it was at the time and just took as they needed a few more days to get stronger. Well they ended up not getting better and dying. 

I had 2 turkey eggs that i put in a few days after the guineas only one ended up hatching yesterday but it can't walk with one leg either. I looked it up and found out it was called spradle leg or splayed leg. And if you catch it in time you can fix it! :yay:  Since only one hatched and i already gave the guineas away i put the incubator in my bedroom and hes staying in there until i can get another heat lamp. But im still keeping him inside when i do get another lamp.  i looked at some you tube videos and it said to put tape or a bandaid around their legs so they are taped together, so im trying that. And that its just their joints are out of place and taping can realign them. Im praying it will work. 

It said it can be caused by birth defects, genetics, alot of other thing and INCUBATING WRONG. Im sure i did something wrong but i dont know what it could be. What could it be that happened? He hatched all by itself and has loads of energy and i heard good things about taping their legs up will fix it, so im hoping he will be ok. The only thing that i think could have happened is its been storming a lot lately and about 2 different days the power went out but it flicked right back on it didnt stay off. But the next morning after the power went out, i think it like reset the incubator, but still it was only 3-4 degrees off. Could that be what happened? If not what is a good way to prevent it next time?


----------

